# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Поздняя встреча. 1979

## Lampada

_Художественный телевизионный фильм 1979 года по мотивам повести Юрия Нагибина «Срочно требуются седые человеческие волосы»._

----------


## Lampada

Irene Sergeeva (Ирэн Сергеева) performing her beautiful romance 'По вечерам у нас' from film 'Поздняя встреча'  По вечерам у нас играют и поют, А я и не пою и не играю. Я молодость свою припоминаю И песни, что давно уж не поют.  Я не пою, я просто говорю Про молодость, ушедшую мою....  По вечерам у нас танцуют или пьют И в комнате не зажигают света. Мне помнится, что так же было это И в молодость. ушедшую мою...  Я не пою, я просто говорю, Про молодость , весёлую мою....  Вино юнцов укладывает спать, А по утрам будильники их будят Мне кажется, что их уже не будет Тревога среди ночи поднимать.  Я не пою, я просто говорю Про молодость , ушедшую мою.....

----------

